# Консерватория Hohner в Германии (Hohner-Konservatorium)



## _Scandalli_ (1 Июн 2014)

Есть в городе Троссинген (Германия) "аккордеонная консерватория". Я недавно узнал, порадовался, что такое бывает. Попытался перевести информацию о поступлении туда - гугл не в состоянии понять корректно некоторые музыкальные термины, запутался еще больше. 
Кто нибудь учился в Германии в таких ВУЗах? Или информацию какую-нибудь знаете? Очень интересно узнать как оно там учиться
Насчет стипендии, сколько стоит семестр обучения и прочие интересные данные. Прочел, что там учится всего лишь три года, я не ошибся?


----------



## Кконстантин (2 Июн 2014)

http://otvet.mail.ru/question/22946334
http://otvet.mail.ru/question/22795649/
http://otvet.mail.ru/question/22363751/


----------



## uri (2 Июн 2014)

А оно вам надо?что в России не у кого учиться?


----------



## zet10 (2 Июн 2014)

*_Scandalli_*,
Мой друг и коллега Вячеслав Недосекин учился в аналогичном заведении в Ганновере.
На тот момент ( это было 10 лет назад) оплата за обучение и проживание была в районе 1 тыс долларов в месяц (деньги не малые если учитывать что на тот момент Москвовская квартира стоила порядка 30 тыс долларов.)
Но в случае Вячеслава,платил эти деньги за него спонсор да и жил он у Мозер,которая его туда пригласила.
В Вашем случае наверное все сложнее будет,да и цены в Европе с того времени уже давно изменились,впрочем как и у нас.

По поводу Троссингена,я сам было раньше хотел туда поехать учиться,когда там еще работал Хуго Нот,но после поступления в РАМ им. Гнессиных решил остался в Москве о чем совсем не жалею,а наоборот очень рад.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (3 Июн 2014)

*zet10*, спасибо за подробный ответ! Я начитался сейчас информации о этой консерватории: говорят нужно 7000 евро, чтобы лежали на пассивном счете (я так понимаю, страховка и все такое). Это единственный факт, который меня смутил. Так ли это, может я что-то не так понял?


----------



## zet10 (3 Июн 2014)

*_Scandalli_*,
Вы все правильно поняли,это страховка.
А как Вы думали? Учеба дело затратное,тем более в Европе.
Так что если собираетесь ехать учиться в Германию,готовьте в районе 15 тыс евро в год (как минимум).


----------



## _Scandalli_ (8 Июн 2014)

*zet10*, спасибо! А не знаете, страховочный взнос может лежать несколько лет, или нужно платить каждый год?


----------

